# MY Bragg



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

So Athena is 9 months old so I decided to see if I could do in town errands and let her not be crated.I crated Lexi though cause she eats anything in sight if no one is around to catch her.I closed the bathroom door,gated the hall so she couldn't have kitty fudge and closed the livingroom off.She had the kitchen and bedroom.SHE DID IT.I was gone an hour or so and she didn't touch a thing,not the garbage, not shoes, nothing.I think she layed on the bed watching Lexi in her crate,probably trying to figure out a way to bust her out.For her good behaviour I have a big juice meat bone for her to eat outside today.YEAH she did it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

WooHoo Athena! 

Little cuz Otto has been box free for about a week. We've been working up to it during the day for about 3 months now of an hour or 2 while I was doing errands or doing the dropoff/pickup with the kids at school.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

That's great news Allie!

I've never heard it called "kitty fudge" before, I've always used "Scooby snacks".


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: sam the shepherdThat's great news Allie!
> 
> I've never heard it called "kitty fudge" before, I've always used "Scooby snacks".


Kitty fudge with sprinkles MMGood.


----------



## sam the sheperd (Jan 11, 2009)

I guess I got a while to get there. Right now the cat box, and the cats for that matter are in the basement, and Sam really doesn't do "down the stairs" yet.....


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yay! A milestone for sure!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Great! Suki still gets crated if we're both out of the house, (except for a few short periods when DH was clearing the driveway - we don't want her outside when he's using the snowblower) but we'd like her to get more privileges - it's just scary to leave her uncrated, lol!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Jesse officially became uncrated and has had full run of the house as of 6 months, now he is 15 months today and only left alone at the max of 3 hours at a time and hasn't done anything wrong, basically sleeps, we recorded him on a web camera we have set up in the living room (in the beginning to test him), we bought it and installed it when he was crated so I could watch and hear him from work, and also when he is outside we can watch him online outside and know when he wants in or gets into trouble out there.


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Congrats, Drake is no where close to that yet.


----------

